# Infiniti M35X: This car rocks!!!



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

My father in law just bought a new Infiniti M35x.

This, the 6 cylinder 280 hp version with all wheel drive.

I spent the day with it today - I loved it.

First impressions, the interior: Infiniti really has the whole Japanese furniture aesthetic down with this car, the inside is simply beautiful, the fit, finish, the understated wood, the perforated heated and cooled leather seats, and surprisingly, the piano keyboard approach to the Hvac and nav system controls works really well, I could easily move my hand from steering wheel to controls with minimum fuss. The seats were excellent, the driving position perfect.

There's none of the cost-cutting as found on the lower end G35, everything inside feels solid and expensive (unlike some of the questionable quality of the Five's interior).

I think it's beautiful outside as well, this car suffers from none of the intersecting cacophony of the five series, just excellent proportions and details, marvelous details.

The car goes and handles spectacularly well, I couldn't believe I wasn't driving the sport version; there was no discernible body roll, grip was high and the ride was excellent. Great big powerful brakes, too. Does it really weigh close to 4k? I couldn't tell, so quick and responsive was the turn-in and side to side slaloming ability.

A look underneath at the aluminum bits and real double wishbone front suspension shows Infiniti didn't cheap out here, either.

The engineers also found a way to include a really tight turning circle. I don't know if it is, but it felt tighter than my little 323's.

I'd buy this car in a NY minute over any five series; what's BMW thinking with their car that's got less power, worse styling (by far IMO, but that's subjective) a crappy interior and is MORE EXPENSIVE dollar for dollar, feature for feature?

No wonder the Infiniti keeps beating out the fives in magazine comparos, there simply is no comparison. It's astounding really.

Ed


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I loved it as well ... great writeup ... Infiniti really kicked some major butt with this car. Where BMW was trying to be different with the exterior as well as the interior.

Everyone i know who has driven the Inifniti M loves it ... in fact my good friend who used to own an E36 M3 is picking up his new M35x this week. The car is that good.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

EdCT said:


> No wonder the Infiniti keeps beating out the fives in magazine comparos, there simply is no comparison. It's astounding really.


Although I'm a BMW fan, it show how far they missed the mark with the E60. E39's were doing well in comparison tests, even near the end of their lifes. Now, the world has caught up and passed them. The Infiniti M series is an example of a car that is better, and costs less to boot. I find it interesting in the last Car and Driver comparo that the first three were Inifiniti, Acura, and Lexus, with the German and American brands trailing behind. Its sad you no longer can just buy a car with a roundel and be assured of having the best.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Excellent and very informative review....thank you. 

I've heard nothing but postive things about the new Infiniti M. 

Perhaps it's time to go check it out for myself.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice write up Ed. I have been studying the M35 for a few weeks. One article I read said the 280 HP V6 was a little lacking. I take it from your experience this isn't case? I thought 280 HP might be acceptable, especially considering that the 530i is only pushing 225. What did you think of the auto trans?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

apar330i said:


> Nice write up Ed. I have been studying the M35 for a few weeks. One article I read said the 280 HP V6 was a little lacking. I take it from your experience this isn't case? I thought 280 HP might be acceptable, especially considering that the 530i is only pushing 225. What did you think of the auto trans?


A,

The car is very responsive, I purposely avoided getting on it too hard from standing starts as it only has a couple of hundred miles on it.

Once I was up to speed, I could give the accelerator a little nudge and the thing would take off - no lag from what I could tell.

The auto has a manual mode accessed as with our BMW's, pull the stalk to the left (I haven't yet tried it though).

Lovely engine note, it's about the only thing you hear as the car's so quiet.

Ed


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> A,
> 
> The car is very responsive, I purposely avoided getting on it too hard from standing starts as it only has a couple of hundred miles on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed. It's good to hear that the V6 has plenty of giddy up. I saw one in the grocery store parking lot the other day and it looked good. If I understood their web site correctly if you want to get the Sports Pkg it doesn't come with wood trim :dunno: . I hope that isn't the case, these days I'm liking wood a lot more than the various types of metal they are dressing up the cars with. I think I need to go take one for a spin :thumbup: .


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

apar330i said:


> Thanks Ed. It's good to hear that the V6 has plenty of giddy up. I saw one in the grocery store parking lot the other day and it looked good. If I understood their web site correctly if you want to get the Sports Pkg it doesn't come with wood trim :dunno: . I hope that isn't the case, these days I'm liking wood a lot more than the various types of metal they are dressing up the cars with. I think I need to go take one for a spin :thumbup: .


 And it even comes with heated/ventilated seats .


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

apar330i said:


> If I understood their web site correctly if you want to get the Sports Pkg it doesn't come with wood trim :dunno: . .


I think that's true, however, the non-sport comes with 18 inch wheels and 45 series tires, it feels plenty connected. The sport gives you 19's - a bit of overkill imo.

Nice rosewood in a matte finish, very tasty, no polished wood on my father inlaw's example.

Ed


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> And it even comes with heated/ventilated seats .


Sa-weeeeet! Have I mentioned that I like that option  ?


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> I think that's true, however, the non-sport comes with 18 inch wheels and 45 series tires, it feels plenty connected. The sport gives you 19's - a bit of overkill imo.
> 
> Nice rosewood in a matte finish, very tasty, no polished wood on my father inlaw's example.
> 
> Ed


That sounds nice, what color did he go with?

It looks like the other difference between the SP and non-SP is rear active steering. I'd like to see how that feels. If it's something I could live without I would probably opt for the non-sp version.


----------



## skylineg35 (Oct 16, 2002)

If i could afford one i would buy one. Some magazines have said the 5 series still handles and drives better, but it's a good car for the dough.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

apar330i said:


> That sounds nice, what color did he go with?
> 
> It looks like the other difference between the SP and non-SP is rear active steering. I'd like to see how that feels. If it's something I could live without I would probably opt for the non-sp version.


He went with "crimson roulette", it's a maroon-ish exterior and beige-ish interior - very pretty.

I forgot to try the air conditioned seats 

Try both the Sp and non Sp, see what you think.

My father inlaw has been an Acura guy for years, bought his first Legend in 1989, most recently traded an RL for the M35x. He was in the market for the new RL with its super AWD chassis, but was won over by the Infiniti. After 16 years, he switched brands.

Ed


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

EdCT said:


> My father in law just bought a new Infiniti M35x.
> 
> This, the 6 cylinder 280 hp version with all wheel drive.
> 
> ...


Nice write up;. Makes me want to buy the Infinit as a daily driver. I'm not surprised that the M would be so great. I rented the G35x for a week, before buying a car, because I thought it was a great car FOR THE MONEY. It was a hard decision between my 645 and the G35. Yeah, you read that correctly. When you consider bang for the buck, I thought the G35 was awesome, and so much fun to drive.

I was actually gonna wait til the M came out, because I was so impressed with the G35, but I needed a car fast, and so I eventually chose the 645. I don't regret my decision, but when I see an M, I keep thinking "hmmm.....?"


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> He went with "crimson roulette", it's a maroon-ish exterior and beige-ish interior - very pretty.
> 
> I forgot to try the air conditioned seats
> 
> ...


Sounds nice. Did he get a good deal? I saw a few M35's on the local dealer's web site and they are asking MSRP. Over on the Edmunds forum I read that with the M35's they will negotiate some but on the M45's they're getting sticker. I wonder if it might behoove one to wait a year and see if the pricing loosens up a bit.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

apar330i said:


> Sounds nice. Did he get a good deal? I saw a few M35's on the local dealer's web site and they are asking MSRP. Over on the Edmunds forum I read that with the M35's they will negotiate some but on the M45's they're getting sticker. I wonder if it might behoove one to wait a year and see if the pricing loosens up a bit.


My dad-in-law is what dealers refer to as a "lay down", that is, he pays full retail and gets stiffed for some extra dealer accessory or another. However, I really kept an eye on him this time 

He was offered $2500 off sticker if he'd take one off the lot, but he wanted a special color and the journey package - the car had to be swapped, still, they gave him 600 or so off sticker.

I'd wait a bit, it's a new model, lots of excitement so prices are near sticker. Do the www.autotrader.com routine and search the country, it's fun!

Ed


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

EdCT said:


> I'd buy this car in a NY minute over any five series; what's BMW thinking with their car that's got less power, worse styling (by far IMO, but that's subjective) a crappy interior and is MORE EXPENSIVE dollar for dollar, feature for feature?


They were thinking some buyers out there understand cheaper doesn't mean better (especially in this case) and that HP isn't everything (especially when it comes to the overrated and overused VQ). Since their 5 is outselling the nissan almost 2 to 1, I'd say their buyers fully grasp that concept.



> No wonder the Infiniti keeps beating out the fives in magazine comparos, there simply is no comparison. It's astounding really.


There's simply no comparison between the band-wagon jumping and favoritism in comparos maybe, but there is plenty of comparison between the 5 and the nissan in real life. I've driven all models of both cars, and sorry but the little nissan with its overdone interior and lifeless handling wouldn't get $35k from me, let alone $50k or more. The 5 is still best choice in this class for the enthusiast.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Scorp76 said:


> Since their 5 is outselling the nissan almost 2 to 1, I'd say their buyers fully grasp that concept.


Infiniti's M series has been on sale only since April, it's hard to base any sort of sales figure after just four months, however, sales are quite brisk, Infiniti is one of the only car makers posting an increase.

In case you hadn't checked BMW sales are down some 3 percent, even with the new E90 - 5's, 6's, 7's and Z4's are selling at a lackluster rate.



> The 5 is still best choice in this class for the enthusiast.


At this point that's a subjective statement at best, prejudicial at worse, old perceptions die hard, BMW sure is counting on that as they're still trading an awful lot on brand loyalty.

Head to head performance tests do NOT show the five as the best choice for enthusiasts, the increasing use of electronic nannying has sealed that fate, the new japanese cars have closed the gap - this from a guy who been a german car guy for 32 years (and still on the fence wrt my next car, which will be either an E90, S2k, or new Miata - most likely).

Ed


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Scorp76 said:


> They were thinking some buyers out there understand cheaper doesn't mean better (especially in this case) and that HP isn't everything (especially when it comes to the overrated and overused VQ). Since their 5 is outselling the nissan almost 2 to 1, I'd say their buyers fully grasp that concept.
> 
> There's simply no comparison between the band-wagon jumping and favoritism in comparos maybe, but there is plenty of comparison between the 5 and the nissan in real life. I've driven all models of both cars, and sorry but the little nissan with its overdone interior and lifeless handling wouldn't get $35k from me, let alone $50k or more. The 5 is still best choice in this class for the enthusiast.


From my perspective in this case cheaper is probably better. A quick build up in the BMW web site puts a 525i with SP and Xenons in the $48K MSRP range. To me that's a little rich for a car that puts out 215 HP especially when you can get the M35 with 280 HP for $40 - $41K. For my purposes I'd sacrifice a little handling for more power. Plus, IMO, the M35 doesn't look like it was beaten with a fugly stick. If the "enthusiast" wants to spend that kind of bread for the BMW badge I say more power to him.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

apar330i said:


> For my purposes I'd sacrifice a little handling for more power. Plus, IMO, the M35 doesn't look like it was beaten with a fugly stick. If the "enthusiast" wants to spend that kind of bread for the BMW badge I say more power to him.


Very true...

The gap now between BMW and its competitors is now close enough that giving up a little bit of the driving experience is acceptible due to initial cost savings at purchase and the long term reliability savings since BMW still hasn't figured out a way to make its electronic gadgets as reliable as the Japanese.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Very true...
> 
> The gap now between BMW and its competitors is now close enough that giving up a little bit of the driving experience is acceptible due to initial cost savings at purchase and the long term reliability savings since BMW still hasn't figured out a way to make its electronic gadgets as reliable as the Japanese.


Yep, the gap is indeed closing and as much as I like owning a BMW the time will come when I abandon the brand. There are now cars out there that will more than satisfy my needs that are less expensive and more reliable.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

apar330i said:


> Yep, the gap is indeed closing and as much as I like owning a BMW the time will come when I abandon the brand. There are now cars out there that will more than satisfy my needs that are less expensive and more reliable.


That is where I am today. I have a feeling that my current BMW is my first and last for a while. When the kids are grown a gone I might get another, but probably not until then. Don't get me wrong. I love everything about my car and it has been a dream. However, the cost of ownership is getting tiresome and I really don't like the direction the company is going in its car designs. Many companies are offering cars that I find much more attractive from an astectic standpoint and offer far more performance that I will ever need in a car.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> That is where I am today. I have a feeling that my current BMW is my first and last for a while. When the kids are grown a gone I might get another, but probably not until then. Don't get me wrong. I love everything about my car and it has been a dream. However, the cost of ownership is getting tiresome and I really don't like the direction the company is going in its car designs. Many companies are offering cars that I find much more attractive from an astectic standpoint and offer far more performance that I will ever need in a car.


Once my current BMW is gone I can't say if I'll ever own another. It depends on how their styling evolves. I really like the E46 and E39 designs. I realize over time things need to be refreshed but the current direction they're going doesn't do a lot for me. I think I'd like a slightly bigger car than the E46 but there is no way I would get an E60. I just can't get past their looks, plus for what you get I can't see paying the price when there are other alternatives such as the M35/45 or the GS350 (once it comes out). The E90 is OK but it's not something that makes my heart jump.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

apar330i said:


> Once my current BMW is gone I can't say if I'll ever own another. It depends on how their styling evolves. I really like the E46 and E39 designs. I realize over time things need to be refreshed but the current direction they're going doesn't do a lot for me. I think I'd like a slightly bigger car than the E46 but there is no way I would get an E60. I just can't get past their looks, plus for what you get I can't see paying the price when there are other alternatives such as the M35/45 or the GS350 (once it comes out). The E90 is OK but it's not something that makes my heart jump.


Same boat. Sigh. I like my car but the myriad of problems is scaring me away from getting an E90. If I still had an extra car, I'd consider buying a second BMW.

My future is probably going to involve a gen 3 Miata, maybe a GTI or a G35. Maybe in 3 years I'll revisit BMW for an M3 sedan (and keep the other car for the inevitable breakdowns of the bimmer).


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

I like the cluster, looks like they used a glow similiar to the BMW-less-distracting-but-easy-to-read-orange color.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I have almost the same exact opinions as *apar330i* and *Desertnate* about owning a E90 BMW.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

apar330i said:


> Once my current BMW is gone I can't say if I'll ever own another. It depends on how their styling evolves. I really like the E46 and E39 designs. I realize over time things need to be refreshed but the current direction they're going doesn't do a lot for me. I think I'd like a slightly bigger car than the E46 but there is no way I would get an E60. I just can't get past their looks, plus for what you get I can't see paying the price when there are other alternatives such as the M35/45 or the GS350 (once it comes out). The E90 is OK but it's not something that makes my heart jump.


 Sigh, very well said. I have 2 years to go on the 530 lease and then:dunno: I need a car that can seat at least 5 in decent comfort, the E60 has grown on me a bit but not enough to think "gotta have it."


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*When The Money is Right...*

Hello My Friends:

To complete my subject sentence... You will never compromise when you have the money. This entire thread has been about money or lack there of; therefore if the money was right there would be no discussion about Infiniti.
PERIOD!

Now to the frugal side. The M45 & G35 are fantastic! Not a Mercedes, Not BMW but a GREAT COMPROMISE!

-GMAN


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

vexed said:


> Sigh, very well said. I have 2 years to go on the 530 lease and then:dunno: I need a car that can seat at least 5 in decent comfort, the E60 has grown on me a bit but not enough to think "gotta have it."


Saw an E39 M5 the other day... now_ that _ is a beautifully shaped vehicle.. ahh, the good ol' days :tsk:


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

gbelton said:


> To complete my subject sentence... You will never compromise when you have the money. This entire thread has been about money or lack there of; therefore if the money was right there would be no discussion about Infiniti.
> PERIOD!


 Perhaps, but for the 99.9% of us where bang for the buck matters this discussion is very relevent.

Also, reliability has been discussed which has nothing to do with money. The Ultimate Driving machine isn't much good if it's the Ultimate In-the-Shop Machine....more expensive or not.

If money truely was not an issue I doubt I'd be looking at BMW. Perhaps Auston Martin or, I dunno, a Yacht perhaps.

YMMV.

James.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*I Appreciate Your Taste...*

Hello My Friends:

I did not even want to go there. We were talking about BMW & Infiniti so I kept the conversation to that level. Now if you think Aston or others should be involved in the conversation start a new thread and I will surely join in.

As for reliability I am with you there but it is what it is... No car is perfect and like BMW and Mercedes has had its bad year(s) so has Nissan, Infiniti, Toyota, Ford, Chrysler, GMC, Dodge, Saturn, Scios, and on and on and on...

If the money was right, this thread would not exist; Period.

COMPETITION IS A BEAUTIFUL THING! Keep up the good work Infiniti!

-GMAN


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

gbelton said:


> Hello My Friends:
> 
> To complete my subject sentence... You will never compromise when you have the money. This entire thread has been about money or lack there of; therefore if the money was right there would be no discussion about Infiniti.
> PERIOD!
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. If I had the bank to purchase a 540i I still wouldn't do it, but that's just me. I'd be looking at the GS430 or the M45.


----------



## tmds (Jul 28, 2005)

apar330i said:


> Thanks Ed. It's good to hear that the V6 has plenty of giddy up. I saw one in the grocery store parking lot the other day and it looked good. If I understood their web site correctly if you want to get the Sports Pkg it doesn't come with wood trim :dunno: . I hope that isn't the case, these days I'm liking wood a lot more than the various types of metal they are dressing up the cars with. I think I need to go take one for a spin :thumbup: .


I don't mean to crash your forum, guys. Seems like a very nice place. I just like cruising the automotive forums to see what's new. I saw you guys chatting about the M and wanted to point out that the sport model does indeed allow wood trim. It's a $600 option on the sport models, however.

Some photos of mine:




























More photos here


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice car :thumbup:. Thanks for posting the pics.

One question....does it display DVD video on the dash without any modifications...and while the car is moving? 

Either way, that's a mighty good looking car you've got.

James.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

tmds said:


> I don't mean to crash your forum, guys. Seems like a very nice place. I just like cruising the automotive forums to see what's new. I saw you guys chatting about the M and wanted to point out that the sport model does indeed allow wood trim. It's a $600 option on the sport models, however.
> 
> Some photos of mine:
> 
> ...


Nice. So, how do you like the car so far? Did you check out anything else prior to making your decision?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

James said:


> Nice car :thumbup:. Thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> One question....does it display DVD video on the dash without any modifications...and while the car is moving?
> 
> ...


It does allow you to use the dvd player to watch movies but only while in Park.
Isn't it against the law to have a movie playing where the driver could watch it ?

My friend just got one and to my surprise it had 2 dvd players, one in the glovebox and one in the center console compartment and he only has the nav option ... he doesn't have the dvd entertainment system ... I need to read his owners manual to find out why it has 2 dvd players :dunno:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Smashing M45...Absolutely Smashing!*

Hello My Friends:

I could not resist! This Posting is out right Fantastic! Boy, I would love to race it on the road! Where do you live again? 

Good Luck my friend and enjoy every bit of it!

Oh by the way, give a little toot and a rumble when you pass by the BMW's.

-GMAN:thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You certainly have a way with words *gbelton*.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

EdCT said:


> Infiniti's M series has been on sale only since April, it's hard to base any sort of sales figure after just four months, however, sales are quite brisk, Infiniti is one of the only car makers posting an increase.
> 
> In case you hadn't checked BMW sales are down some 3 percent, even with the new E90 - 5's, 6's, 7's and Z4's are selling at a lackluster rate.
> 
> ...


The M doesn't offer a stick... :thumbdwn: I like most everything else about it, though.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Thanks*



Artslinger said:


> You certainly have a way with words *gbelton*.


 Hello My Friends:

Thanks and I really mean it.

-GMAN


----------

